# Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2



## Liszt

Hi all,

I am a massive fan of Hungarian Rhapsody, but im not all that good at the piano. The piece is 3rd grade diploma difficulty and im only around grade 5. I was wondering from any of you experianced pianists out there, if it is worth trying to learn or will it be simply to difficult?

Thanks


----------



## Bach

I performed the Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2 three years ago, and that was after my first diploma. I wouldn't recommend you attempt any Liszt until you've taken your grade 8.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Not to get the thread off-topic, but I hear people talk about grades and diplomas all the time. As a (American) jazz pianist, this system has never come across my radar screen. So would either of you solid British folks mind explaining it?


----------



## Liszt

Thanks for the advice, Your so lucky you can play it!! i absolutly love it. I understand Liszt was a true virtuoso pianist so im guessing i have to vastly improve technically before attempting it. But, if i did attempt it, how long would it take?


The grade system is grade 1 is the easiest to grade 8 which is difficult. Diploma 1-3 are beyond grade 8 and are mucy more difficult.


----------

